
Dijkstra: "I must confess that I was very slow in appreciating Lisp's merits" - fogus
http://userweb.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd12xx/EWD1284.PDF
======
fogus
HTML version:
[http://userweb.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD12x...](http://userweb.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD12xx/EWD1284.html)

------
projectileboy
Is it possible to get Dijkstra's handwriting (or anyone else's, for that
matter) as a font? His writing is gorgeous.

~~~
greyhat
<http://lucacardelli.name/indexArtifacts.html> (click on fonts)

~~~
fendrak
Well, that saves me a bit of work!

